# Philly Fogo de Chao Herf -



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

It was discussed this Saturday..

Philly guys lets unite! Food, drinks, food, company, food, smokes, food, conversation and more food..

check out the site.. 

This is a Brazilian Style Steakhouse.. TONS of food, all you can eat! We would need to place reservations 2 (two) weeks in advance, so have your name (and any guests) on this thread by Sept 20.

Date set for Saturday night October 4th.

-JustinPhilly
-Mrs. JustinPhilly


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

This is one of my favorite restaurants in the city. 

I'll have to consult the schedule but I'm hoping to make this one!

Where are we going to be herfing?


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

-JustinPhilly
-Mrs. JustinPhilly
-vicvitola (Rob)


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

There is a Fogo in Minneapolis I am dying to try.
NOOOOOOO SMOKING in Minneapolis restaurants, though, so that is a downside. The restaurant still looks awesome, though and gets very good reviews.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

AD720 said:


> Where are we going to be herfing?


Mahogany's afterwards..


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

-JustinPhilly
-Mrs. JustinPhilly
-vicvitola (Rob)
-Bonggoy
-Mrs. Bonggoy (possibly)


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

How much is it per head?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

50 bucks.. + tax and gratuity, and any drinks.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Never been to the one in Philly, but for you carnivores, this restaurant is FANFREAKINTASTIC!!!! The lowest cut of beef that they bring to your table is a top sirloin which is phenomenal. The bacon wrapped filets, rack of lamb, etc is phenomenal.. Heck, if you don't want to indulge in mass quantities of meat, the salad bar is great (and I think MUCH cheaper)


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

chenvt said:


> Never been to the one in Philly, but for you carnivores, this restaurant is FANFREAKINTASTIC!!!! The lowest cut of beef that they bring to your table is a top sirloin which is phenomenal. The bacon wrapped filets, rack of lamb, etc is phenomenal.. Heck, if you don't want to indulge in mass quantities of meat, the salad bar is great (and I think MUCH cheaper)


I don't go to a place like this to eat at the SALAD BAR :r.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm used to Taco Bell grade beef so I assume this will be a treat?

I like G-Rob's plan, come in for a late lunch, then FTW, stay until dinner.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Can you take home what you don't finish?


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> -JustinPhilly
> -Mrs. JustinPhilly
> -vicvitola (Rob)
> -Bonggoy
> ...


Wife has a friend that moved to Philly recently and has been bothering me to take her to see her. Sounds like the perfect excuse.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

-JustinPhilly
-Mrs. JustinPhilly
-vicvitola (Rob)
-Bonggoy
-Mrs. Bonggoy (possibly)
-onlyonerm
-Mrs. onlyonerm
- OZ 
- Miss OZ (possibly)


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

AD720 said:


> This is one of my favorite restaurants in the city.
> 
> I'll have to consult the schedule but I'm hoping to make this one!
> 
> Where are we going to be herfing?


Schedule consulted. 

Going to be out of town for work that weekend. :gn

Have fun though guys! Don't eat to much (it's hard not to).


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

AD720 said:


> Schedule consulted.
> 
> Going to be out of town for work that weekend. :gn
> 
> Have fun though guys! Don't eat to much (it's hard not to).


I think you are a figment of my imagination  :r.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> Wife has a friend that moved to Philly recently and has been bothering me to take her to see her. Sounds like the perfect excuse.


Sweet!!! :ss


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

germantown rob said:


> I think you are a figment of my imagination  :r.


Uh-oh. Now that you figured that out I am a little worried that I will disappear!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

-JustinPhilly
-Mrs. JustinPhilly
-vicvitola (Rob)
-Bonggoy
-Mrs. Bonggoy (possibly)
-onlyonerm
-Mrs. onlyonerm
-OZ 
-Miss OZ (possibly)
-cabinetsticker


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

cabinetsticker said:


> -JustinPhilly
> -Mrs. JustinPhilly
> -vicvitola (Rob)
> -Bonggoy
> ...


YEAH!!!

Now where the hell is Mr.Coffee?


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

-JustinPhilly
-Mrs. JustinPhilly
-vicvitola (Rob)
-Bonggoy
-Mrs. Bonggoy (possibly)
-onlyonerm
-Mrs. onlyonerm
-OZ 
-Miss OZ (possibly)
-cabinetsticker
-germantown rob (now that Eric is coming I will come)


I have got to see how the women do at a place like this :r:r:r

I am a Meatatarian!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

this sounds like fun, maybe mr. and mrs. hemingway will swing through! :tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

WHADAYAMEAN "maybe"


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

change of plans guys, can't make it. Apparently there isn't enough food at the restaurant to fill me up!  I'll make the next one.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

-JustinPhilly
-Mrs. JustinPhilly
-vicvitola (Rob)
-Bonggoy
-Mrs. Bonggoy (possibly)
-onlyonerm
-Mrs. onlyonerm
-OZ 
-Miss OZ (possibly)
-germantown rob


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

cabinetsticker said:


> change of plans guys, can't make it. Apparently there isn't enough food at the restaurant to fill me up!  I'll make the next one.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'm considering it, might be a good reason to swing up that way.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

cabinetsticker said:


> change of plans guys, can't make it.


what do i smell or sumpin???


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Jay Hemingway said:


> what do i smell or sumpin???


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

germantown rob said:


>


.....soon as i said i may swing through, eric backs out...
it was a joke....


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

-JustinPhilly
-Mrs. JustinPhilly
-vicvitola (Rob)
-Bonggoy
-Mrs. Bonggoy (possibly)
-onlyonerm
-Mrs. onlyonerm
-OZ 
-Miss OZ (possibly)
-germantown rob

Bump

Post up or GTFO!!!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Jay Hemingway said:


> .....soon as i said i may swing through, eric backs out...
> it was a joke....


:r:r:rI understand now:sl


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

germantown rob said:


> :r:r:rI understand now:sl













http://www.internationalcigarclub.com/forums/images/smilies/spank.gif


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I may try to come, depending how much a decent hotel near Mahogs sets me back. Let me do some peeking around and get it figured out.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I just made the reservations.

6:00pm on October 4th..

The woman told me we just need a solid head-count the week before.

-JustinPhilly
-Mrs. JustinPhilly
-vicvitola (Rob)
-Bonggoy
-Mrs. Bonggoy (possibly)
-onlyonerm
-Mrs. onlyonerm
-OZ 
-Miss OZ (possibly)
-germantown rob


C'mon guys!


----------



## _mo (Aug 14, 2008)

great place.. don't fill up on the salad bar! (even though it's delicious)


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Addiction said:


> I may try to come, depending how much a decent hotel near Mahogs sets me back. Let me do some peeking around and get it figured out.


Use Priceline, you can always find some deal.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

C'mon guys there has to be more people interested. Me and the wife are coming from CT going to make a long weekend out of it. Philly is a nice city.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> Use Priceline, you can always find some deal.


The only option I see is the Four Seasons! Anything else is just not the Four Seasons.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

-JustinPhilly
-Mrs. JustinPhilly
-vicvitola (Rob)
-Bonggoy
-Mrs. Bonggoy (possibly)
-onlyonerm
-Mrs. onlyonerm
-OZ 
-Miss OZ (possibly)
-germantown rob


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

-Mrs. JustinPhilly
-vicvitola (Rob)
-Bonggoy
-Mrs. Bonggoy (possibly)
-onlyonerm
-Mrs. onlyonerm
-OZ 
-Miss OZ (possibly)
-germantown rob[/quote]

ttt


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

-JustinPhilly
-Mrs. JustinPhilly
-vicvitola (Rob)
-Bonggoy
-Mrs. Bonggoy (possibly)
-onlyonerm
-Mrs. onlyonerm
-OZ 
-Miss OZ (possibly)
-germantown rob

bump!!!


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> -JustinPhilly
> -Mrs. JustinPhilly
> -vicvitola (Rob)
> -Bonggoy
> ...


Sorry but unfortunately I just found out I can not make this. I am very disappointed.

We are off the list.
-onlyonerm
-Mrs. onlyonerm


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

bump!


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

I would love to go but I have to make money. I miss all the good herfs, dammit! 

Have fun, everyone!

Steve


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

justinphilly said:


> -JustinPhilly
> -Mrs. JustinPhilly
> -vicvitola (Rob)
> -Bonggoy
> ...


Bump it ttt


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

justin, i am 85% for this my man. i will give a definate a week prior. :tu


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I won't be making it to this, , have fun


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

-JustinPhilly
-Mrs. JustinPhilly
-vicvitola (Rob)
-Bonggoy
-Mrs. Bonggoy (possibly)
-onlyonerm
-Mrs. onlyonerm
-OZ 
-Miss OZ 

Sorry to hear Rob, it's always good to see you.
Hope all is well in your camp.

What's up with everyone???????
Food, Food, and more FOOD
It's a no brainer


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

I guess I'll have to get married before I come to this.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

lets try to re-schedule this.. make it a time that more people can go.. Foga is one of those places that you need to see with a bunch a people..

thoughts?


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Whatever works best for everyone. My schedule is pretty flexible.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

I hadn't responded because I wasn't going to be able to make it. If it's rescheduled I'm hoping I can.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

????? 9 people ?????


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

If anyone still wants to meet up for dinner somewhere else or just to smoke let me know.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

ME ME ME

Now it's the Fogo de morphintosomethingelse Herf


----------



## NoValidTitle (Sep 23, 2008)

I would think about going to this, any ideas on an updated date?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

lets all put our heads together.. 

i could still do this, but would love to have more of the "philly crew" together for it.. 

let me know where u guys plan to meet up, and ill try to join ya.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Who can do next weekend?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i can do next weekend


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I see this fell apart. I couldn't make last weekend or this weekend, but I may be able to make the following...the 18th.

I'll keep an eye out.


----------

